
Intelligence Reconsidered - jotto
http://mailchi.mp/ribbonfarm/intelligence-reconsidered
======
pizza
[https://arxiv.org/abs/0812.4360](https://arxiv.org/abs/0812.4360)

Juergen Schmidhuber - Driven by Compression Progress: A Simple Principle
Explains Essential Aspects of Subjective Beauty, Novelty, Surprise,
Interestingness, Attention, Curiosity, Creativity, Art, Science, Music, Jokes
(2002)

